# Port Charlotte, types of fish?



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

So my father in-law is looking into picking up a place in Port Charlotte on a canal that connects into the harbor. He will have a boat, since I have never fished that area before I was curious as to what type of fish to expect.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Trout Reds and snook to name a few.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Jack crevalle, flounder, mangrove snapper, juvenile tarpon come to mind as well. You may even get some Spanish mackerel towards the mouth of the harbor as well.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the help.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Kellerci--No sweat the fishing in Florida is outrageous and the amount of species you can get into will make your head swim sometimes. 

A couple of more species to look for at certain times of the year are pompano and black drum. 

We also forgot to mention tons of ladyfish. We call them poor man's tarpon, they often go airborne. They can be quite fun on ultra light tackle and have made many a little kid a fisherman for life.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Dont forget the inglorious bastards. Puffers, skates,Toadfish.
Allways a shark or 2 around


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

I am rather excited. I haven't fished Florida much, been hitting South Carolina for mostly Drum. My father in-law put a bid in yesterday for house, hopefully that goes well. Any excuse to find myself fishing is a good one.


----------



## bigbear607 (Nov 29, 2007)

And lets not forget Goliath Grouper and the occassional cobia. Give El Jobean pier a try if ya want a quick trip, just bring plenty of bug spray and don't leave anything valuable in your vehicle. I'm back in NC and let me tell ya, I miss the SW florida fishin'!


----------

